# I have no use for a [email protected] thief !



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Last week marked 2 years since we lost our son and thought that maybe if we got away for a few days it might help in some way and it did to a degree. As most of you know it's tough to get away when a your wife and son run a farm full-time but it's so wet right now you can't do anything but feed the cows and maintenance. We spent 2 nights at the Outer Banks and 1 night at Virginia Beach, VA. We came home late Thursday. We put out 9 round bales for the cows in the feeding sheds before we left. My brother came over Wed. to check on things, they still had plenty of hay and all was well. Friday I noticed some paper bags had blown across the barn yard and noticed they had yellow paint on them. I glance into one of the open equipment sheds and sure enough the 4 new wheel weights that had been painted recently were gone. Someone helped themselves to about $500 worth wheel weights for the JD 5065M. Heck there's some old scrap metal on a pile that they let build up until there's enough to take to the scrap yard. I would have given to them just to get rid of it if they'd have asked but no they took the easy stuff, I hope they dropped on on their foot. We had someone house sitting but I guess they came in while they were away for a bit. Thinking about putting in a Game camera. I just have no use for a thief at all.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like it was probably someone you know.....and knew that you were going to be gone for a bit. I hate it for all of you Grateful....I sure hope that they took them out of need and not greed.....these things have a way of working themselves out over time....but sometimes we do not see the results.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto....you know this person...if you catch them, and I would try like hell, call recycle centers for sure, jd yellow has a way of sticking out like a sore thumb...prosecute them....I have no use for thieves as well....I would much rather a person just ask for them money than steal....just don't know what goes through a persons mind when they pick up something that doesn't belong to them....bizarre behavior to say the least

I feel your pain, I have things stolen often, sometimes I'm too trusting of my fellow man....that's my flaw


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am sorry that your return home after relaxing has left a bad taste.

A guy down the road advertised his trip to Alaska on FB.

When he got home his 2355 and the Cat skid steer were gone. Thieves spend 2 weeks cleaning him out.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> advertised his trip to Alaska on FB.


That's what I keep telling people....yea tell everybody you are having a blast spending the weekend @ the beach. I've heard of more than 1 story the thief knew the people & watched FB for when the house would be empty.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a $50,000 bobcat stolen 10 years ago from my yard, no insurance. It makes a guy feel violated! If I ever find out who did it, well, I have a hole drilled for them. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

In my area the have been 5 sets, that I know about, of front tractor weights stolen in about a two mile stretch. Happened over about a two week period. One guy thinks he knows who is responsible for the thefts but can't prove it. Also stole fuel and even steel t-posts.
We all would like to know for sure... they wouldn't be able to steal anything until they recuperated from their injuries


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tractor weights are sought after by tractor/pickup pullers.

Maybe someone is stealing them to sell to them?Going rate is about $1 per lb,a lot more then scrap price.Got some eyes & ears in pulling circles?They could be selling them threw internet pulling sites or Craigslist.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Neighbor thinks it's a former employee of his. Probably back on meth. I'd say they were sold for scrap.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Have had 3 items stolen in over 40 years of farming and figured out where 2 of them went, Had a transfer pump stolen from beside a spring. Neighborhood boys were walking behind cattle barn about 2 weeks later. So I asked them what they were doing and the first words they spoke were " What wrong? Something missing?" Big mistake and tip off. Had to get police involved but got the the pump back. They carried it over 2 miles to use the motor on a go-kart and had blown the motor. Motor was replaced before returning pump and parents were informed of situation by the boys. Hopefully lesson learned!

Had a B414 IH diesel tank drained when tractor was parked about 150 feet from county road, it had less thsn 5 galons of fuel in it. While filling tractor tank a car passes on road missing and sputtering with blue smoke coming from exhaust. Figured there went the fuel and they needed the poor running car to remind them not to steal.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been lucky never had anything pinched from the farm before except for my little brothers pickup. Turned out that it was more of a joyride thing. Small town and idjits that can't keep their mouths shut led to the guilty parties. Little brother tracked em down, had his favorite golf club for backup, nothing since has ever disappeared. Helps as well that most around here always considered the little brother to be the sane and mellow one between the two of us, so my stuff is left completely alone.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have had two 4 wheelers stoled. Both by former students who knew I was at school. Got one back, recovered by the police. The other created some Karma that was worth more than the price of the machine.

This winter I had the battery stolen out of a backhoe and the radiator stolen out of an old but running dump truck. That was a no brainer since the person had to walk in and carry it out. The guy just got out of prison for trying to run down his parents in the WallMart parking lot. He is "collecting" scrap to feed his habit. Karma will handle that one as well.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Around here scrap yards work very close with farmers and law enforcement and have nabbed quite a few deadheads


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Fed the cows one night around 7. Next day I go out the hay is all over the place. Some dummys took the bale feeders apart dragged them 500 feet or more then over the fence then in a truck. Just so conveniently there was a local consignment auction 2 days later I took a run up there. Sure enough there sat my 4 bale feeders. Little did they know I welded a stamp on the underside of the center bar. I waited til they were selling then walked up to the auctioneer then told him then I asked who consigned them he told me who over the speaker so rhe whole crowd knew who it was. The best part ia they where there. They ran out of there like a cat shot in the ass and straight home to find the cops in there yard waiting. They also found some other stolen stuff there that got returned to owners. Its unfortunate but most theives are stupid. Those guys will slip up. I hope you guys get your stuff back and can have as much fun as I did doing it. Good luck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Neighbours showed me today, they had a maple syrup evaporator that used waste engine oil. The old tanks have been there for years full of oil, someone came in and broke open the drains and tipped over several tanks, then phoned the department of environment on the owner.

Few clean up companies have been out to look, 1500$ just to take the 3 old tanks before they dig a scoop of dirt.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

How can someone be thata way, I don't understand


----------

